# Deicer sprinkler system?



## plownow (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone tried this? Or would it work?.....

On sloped driveways, could a person install a small sray tank in the basement of the house and a small pump...and connect it to a sprinkler system (std lawn type sprinklers mounted along the driveway, above ground). Would only need a few spray heads and it would seem that you could simply push a button or start a timer switch in the house to give the driveway a shot of liquid deicer either pre- or post-storm.

Any thoughts about this somewhat off the wall approach? System would be fairly cheap to install.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It might work in the "warmer snow areas" all it would take is one small piece of ice to clog the opening.It's just like gas lines gas don't freeze but the water in the line does. Thats what i think would happen.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

people do it with fertilizer, aka fertigation. that'd be interesting to see if something like that could be worked out.


----------



## plownow (Dec 18, 2005)

But if the solution in the lines was deicer - it would seem that icing up at the nozzles won't be an issue. Is this an issue for truck mounted spray rigs? The solution, if the tank is in the home, would also be at 68 room temp.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

As i said not sure, those nozzle opening are very small so when the system is off or maybe if snow cakes on the opening there might not be pressure to blow the ice out.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

There is a company that produces these systems.


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

the fellow that mentioned the fertilizer has the idea,after all fertilizer works good as deicer. could be done,just has to have large nozzles.salt brine would probably give you a fit,unless you could have the system drain back into the house after each spray.


----------



## Henry (Jan 1, 2000)

I was told last year that it's being done on highways. A couple of weeks ago my wife was driving in PA and called me to tell about sprinklers spraying on the highway, I figured it must be de-icer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Henry said:


> I was told last year that it's being done on highways. A couple of weeks ago my wife was driving in PA and called me to tell about sprinklers spraying on the highway, I figured it must be de-icer.


They have them ( de-icer-sprinklers) on the hwy in MN. on some of the bad areas.
seems to work good..

I like the idea. you could put a 55 gal drum full of de-icer in the garage with a small pump.
The only problem I see is that the ones used on the HWY are mounted in the roadway.
where would you put (sprinkler heads) them on a residential drive where they would not be buried in the snow.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

how about 3' stakes. around here 3' would be high enough for most residential unless we get a ton of snow. its not often that we get the 24"+ storms.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.odin.com/pages/1/index.htm


----------

